

The Pest Who Shames Companies Into Fixing Security Flaws - pier0
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/11/mf_soghoian/all/1

======
omouse
No comments yet about how government agencies don't like being made to look
like fools? Nothing about how the FBI seized his computer for pointing out a
flaw that makes the millions spent on homeland security look like a gigantic
waste?

------
derrida
He is less a "pest", more a "hero". This guy "fights for the user", to quote
Tron.

------
polymatter
I am so glad there are people like this who are effective at holding companies
and government agencies accountable. I certainly don't have the courage.

------
DanBC
> _Them: You can’t take these on board. They’re liquids._

> _Me: No. They’re solid foods. The hummous is more of a paste than a liquid._

Minor nit: the ban is on liquids, gels and pastes. (Yes, I know it's stupid.)

~~~
nodata
Actually they only added the "paste" part fairly recently.

(I had the same argument about whether my cheese counted as a liquid.)

------
sriram_sun
"They’re not going to want someone who has a track record of speaking truth to
power using _their_ soapbox to point out their flaws." This guy is wise. I
liked the emphasis on the _their_.

------
peterwwillis
So basically, you don't have to be a great security researcher to create
change, you need to be great at PR. The hacker in the shadows finding vulns
for fun and getting companies to make patches is still the unsung hero.

------
nknight
Egh, I realize this isn't really on topic, but what's with the creepy photo?

A quick search reveals a few pictures in which this guy looks perfectly
normal, and one other which is similarly bizarre, and that other one is ALSO
on a (different) Wired article.

Does Wired have some sort of creepyphoto fetish I just haven't noticed before?

~~~
shaggyfrog
I don't find it creepy it all. Actually, I think it's an good portrait. The
viewer is definitely drawn to the eyes. Perhaps because it's in black and
white that you find it so?

------
zotz
The son of a friend of mine. Helluva family.

~~~
apu
In what way?

~~~
zotz
My bad. They're a very talented, gifted bunch.

------
blauwbilgorgel
EDIT: Something about Bradley Manning, double standards, journalistic
integrity, grudge hacking and PR. Sorry.

